# Canopy retrofit lighting, how long? Buy where?



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone. So I'm about to get my canopy delivered. My tank is 6'x2'x2'. Canopy will only be 5" high. I want to run just two long T5's or LEDs, how long should the bars be? 48"? That's the longest I've seen. Does anyone know a good online store to buy a retrokit kit? Ebay is not offering much now.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

i'd go with a pair of48" bars and overlap them by 2' in middle of tank. I've had great luck with the CF kits from AH Supply, and they now offer T5 kits. The reflectors are a huge part of the efficiency of lights, and AH Supply reflectors are outstanding.


----------



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

How hot does it get? There is only a 3"-4" gap between the top of the tank and the canopy where the lights suppose to go. If it gets too hot I'll have no choice but to get LEDs.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Beamswork makes a couple 6 foot led lights with a pretty slim profile. Aquatraders has the best prices on them I have seen. Current USA makes a nice led called sattelite plus, but only comes in 4 foot max.


----------



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well not too good news. My canopy is too low. There is like a 2.5" - 3.0" gap between the canopy (inner side of course) and the top of the tank. I think I'm going to go with LEDs since they'll produce less heat vs. T5.

I'll investigate what I need. My main concern is will LEDs cover the whole tank area? I don't want any dark spots. How does it mount?

Got any pics??


----------



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

Been looking at Beamsworks [link removed]

Will a 48" be enough? I'd get the 72" but it's out of stock...

I would love to see a 72" long tank with 48" LEDs!


----------



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I bought the odyssea T5 72" long fixture with timer, built in fans, and moonlight LEDs. More watts 320w vs. the beamswork where it was at 112w. It was cheaper too, I think it was worth the choice.

The 72" beamswork was out of stock for nearly a month....geez, so I pulled the trigger on the odyssea and what do ya know, it's back in stock now. It's fine, because what if an LED burns out on the beamswork? Then I'm screwed! My OCD will kick in and tell me to fix it. At least with the odyssea I can just replace the fluorescent.

No regrets. Hopefully the odyssea is a good piece.

Does anyone have odyssea T5 lighting?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=251269


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

112W of LED is a A LOT of light. You get way more light per watt with LED than t5. Having said that the Odysea light is a good deal and a very nice light from what I've heard.


----------



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel that the Odyssea T5's aren't bright enough. Has anyone used any other T5s? The 10,000 especially seems disappointing.


----------

